# Worth Co.



## UGAFlyFisher (Nov 7, 2011)

Was at the family farm this past weekend (Nov. 4-6) and saw quite a few small bucks getting ready for the big dance coming up.  Saw lots of 2-5 pts pushing does and one better 8pt that I let walk on Sunday morning.  Will be back up there on Thursday and hopefully the big ones will be moving.




Everybody else seeing the same things on their farm?


----------



## worthdoles (Nov 7, 2011)

Bout the same for us in Doles, lots of lil guys movin not many big boys in the daylight yet....


----------



## bradg100869 (Nov 9, 2011)

Same here for me, young bucks cruising. A friend of mines brother in law killed a 10pt that scores bout 160 this morning in South Worth. It won't be long.


----------



## woco hunter (Nov 23, 2011)

My cousin killed this one behind my house this evening. 8 point with a huge body. His hocks were jet black and he had a rank smell. South Worth county.


----------

